# Baguio - Flights



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

Does anyone know if there are currently any flights in and out of Baguio's Laokan Airport and if so, which airline? I recall reading somewhere that commercial flights were discontinued in 2012.


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

mabrouk said:


> Does anyone know if there are currently any flights in and out of Baguio's Laokan Airport and if so, which airline? I recall reading somewhere that commercial flights were discontinued in 2012.


Loakan Airport closed in 2012. 
Article:
Baguio Mayor still hopeful for airport rehabilitation

The original plan was San Fernando, La Union Airport would facilitate Baguio passengers, that lasted a short time then the flights stopped. Some say because of the freeways now leading to the area.

Even plans for activity at San Fernando Airport are fading.
Article:
Govt rejects plan to develop Poro Point airport - The Standard


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

pakawala said:


> Loakan Airport closed in 2012.
> Article: Baguio Mayor still hopeful for airport rehabilitation
> 
> The original plan was San Fernando, La Union Airport would facilitate Baguio passengers, that lasted a short time then the flights stopped. Some say because of the freeways now leading to the area. Even plans for activity at San Fernando Airport are fading.
> Article: Govt rejects plan to develop Poro Point airport - The Standard


Pakawala, appreciate the info thanks.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

mabrouk said:


> Does anyone know if there are currently any flights in and out of Baguio's Laokan Airport and if so, which airline? I recall reading somewhere that commercial flights were discontinued in 2012.


The next best thing to flying a chartered helicopter (I know some folks in that trade  ) is the Victory Liner Deluxe bus, non stop and via Expressway till Rosales. On a good day, it's 4 hours plus to Baguio City


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

simonsays said:


> The next best thing to flying a chartered helicopter (I know some folks in that trade  ) is the Victory Liner Deluxe bus, non stop and via Expressway till Rosales. On a good day, it's 4 hours plus to Baguio City


Simonsays: That’s helpful thanks. My wife doesn’t travel well I’m afraid so the circuitous bus journey from Rosales to Baguio, combined with the initial journey, would be a huge problem. The chartered helicopter sounds interesting; I’d like to follow that up if you don’t mind. You probably can’t post the company’s details here due to forum rules but if you have time, I would appreciate a private message with some contact information; name, e-mail, phone number etc., if that’s possible. I assume the company flies to quite a few destinations so it would be useful to touch base and establish where they operate to and from. Thanks


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

mabrouk said:


> Simonsays: That’s helpful thanks. My wife doesn’t travel well I’m afraid so the circuitous bus journey from Rosales to Baguio, combined with the initial journey, would be a huge problem. The chartered helicopter sounds interesting; I’d like to follow that up if you don’t mind. You probably can’t post the company’s details here due to forum rules but if you have time, I would appreciate a private message with some contact information; name, e-mail, phone number etc., if that’s possible. I assume the company flies to quite a few destinations so it would be useful to touch base and establish where they operate to and from. Thanks


Well, to be clear, Victory liner busses are non-stop, and they take NLEX, SCTEX, and TPLEX, and do the short travel passing TPLEX, on to Marcos Highway, to Baguio. The winding path is quite short that way, vs those busses who traverse via NLEX / SCTEX and then on to normal roads.

The Deluxe busses are equipped with on board toilets and they are clean.

And, you can book a room in the Victory Liner hotels, in Pasay or Cubao, (Gran Prix Hotel) and take a break before boarding the Deluxe bus.

If you are seriously considering chartering a helicopter, or a plane, take a look at this link.

That's a list of established charter operators. And from my experience, most of them are really reputed.

Air Charter in the Philippines | Companies | Destinations | Booking

They are not cheap.

The company my boss deals with is in the above list, and they are of the most priciest choices. They purely do charters.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I think if your wife doesn't travel well a helicopter is not the place for her.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Gary D said:


> I think if your wife doesn't travel well a helicopter is not the place for her.


Totally agreed. 

Plus, smaller planes are more prone to turbulence than bigger ones.

I would suggest getting a chartered car. Easy on the pocket and you can tell the driver to slow down if you find it hard.

Why didn't I think of the car suggestion?


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

Gary D said:


> I think if your wife doesn't travel well a helicopter is not the place for her.


Gary, I hear what you say but funnily enough, my wife has been up in a helicopter a few times and hasn’t suffered from travel sickness. Odd, I know, but it may have something to do with helicopter trips usually being for a short/er period and the medication she takes for travel sickness seems to get her through it.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

simonsays said:


> Totally agreed. Plus, smaller planes are more prone to turbulence than bigger ones. I would suggest getting a chartered car. Easy on the pocket and you can tell the driver to slow down if you find it hard. Why didn't I think of the car suggestion?


Simonsays, thanks for all the info re helicopters and light aircraft, much appreciated. We shall follow that up in due course and like I said, it’s always good to have options. Re travel by car, that is of course the best way to go as we can stop as and when necessary and drive sensibly, at our chosen speed, which helps big time in staving off my wife’s travel sickness. Up until now we’ve put off owning/ driving a vehicle here in the Philippines for a number of reasons but we’ve finally taken the decision to get one. We value the flexibility and freedom of getting around under our own steam too much, not to have our own vehicle. I know it’ll bring headaches of a different nature but what the hell, we’ve got to live and we’re here to explore and enjoy the place.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

mabrouk said:


> Gary, I hear what you say but funnily enough, my wife has been up in a helicopter a few times and hasn’t suffered from travel sickness. Odd, I know, but it may have something to do with helicopter trips usually being for a short/er period and the medication she takes for travel sickness seems to get her through it.


Have you tried Ginger ? Ginger is a very good solution for travel sickness, and that helps on top of whatever medication she is on.

Ginger as tea, or as ginger juice or in any form !

Well, if you are firm on a helicopter ride, I may suggest you to look up Air Juan, Air Gurus, or Inaec.

Good luck !


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

simonsays said:


> Have you tried Ginger ? Ginger is a very good solution for travel sickness, and that helps on top of whatever medication she is on. Ginger as tea, or as ginger juice or in any form ! Well, if you are firm on a helicopter ride, I may suggest you to look up Air Juan, Air Gurus, or Inaec. Good luck !


We love ginger in all it's forms, particularly preserved ginger which I make in copious amounts for use in Irish ginger cake and yogurt drinks etc. Yes, basic ginger is very effective for travel sickness and that's one of the tools in my wife's 'armoury'. The main problem for those suffering from travel sickness by road is excessive speed, drivers being heavy of the brakes and going like a lunatic around bends. On a recent bus trip from Dumaguette to Bacalod (and despite taking ginger and some other stuff), all of a sudden my wife went stone cold, white as a sheet and I had an emergency situation on my hands. Fortunately the driver agreed to stop for 10 mins and she quickly recovered. It happened close to the end of our journey othewise we would have had to get off and spend the night at the nearest accommodation. Yeah, I'm keen to save her from any bus journeys.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Having a barf out the window of an ordinary is always fun for the rear passengers.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

*Share and share alike*



Gary D said:


> Having a barf out the window of an ordinary is always fun for the rear passengers.


Gary, couldn't agree more. Unfortunately, the 'other half' doesn't have the same sort of community spirit for sharing as we do.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

mabrouk said:


> Gary, couldn't agree more. Unfortunately, the 'other half' doesn't have the same sort of community spirit for sharing as we do.


Your other half must be a true lady then because I've been on a few ordinaries where they like to share and share alike.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

Gary D said:


> Your other half must be a true lady then because I've been on a few ordinaries where they like to share and share alike.


Thanks Gary, although I do tell her from time to time, _"When in Rome .........."_


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

Be very careful when travelling by car to Baguio. 
If you're unfamiliar with the mountain passes it will bite you hard.

If going by bus travel time usually is 4-5 hours depending on traffic but once there you still need transport to move around.

With the APEC coming soon, Manila residents will surely grab the holidays to head up north.
I know I would


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

mabrouk said:


> Gary, I hear what you say but funnily enough, my wife has been up in a helicopter a few times and hasn’t suffered from travel sickness. Odd, I know, but it may have something to do with helicopter trips usually being for a short/er period and the medication she takes for travel sickness seems to get her through it.


I recommend 15 mg. cinnarizine to counter travel sickness to clients. 
So far so good.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

galactic said:


> I recommend 15 mg. cinnarizine to counter travel sickness to clients. So far so good.


galactic, thanks for the advice on both of your posts. I don't think my wife's using that particular medication so I'll pass it on to her; I know she'll be very interested as well as grateful. Does one need a prescription or can it be purchased 'over the counter' at any of the local chemists? I note on Wikipedia they quote the following side effects: _"Side effects experienced while taking cinnarizine range from the mild to the quite severe. Possible side effects include drowsiness, sweating, dry mouth, headache, skin problems, lethargy, gastrointestinal irritation, hypersensitivity reactions, as well as movement problems/muscle rigidity, and tremor"
_
As you refer to 'clients', I'm assuming that you're not speaking from a medical background otherwise you'd be calling them patients. As a matter of interest, have you had any feedback from your clients indicating they experienced any of the listed side effects? I appreciate that moderation and following the recommended dosage is essential when using any medication.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

mabrouk said:


> Simonsays, thanks for all the info re helicopters and light aircraft, much appreciated. We shall follow that up in due course and like I said, it’s always good to have options. Re travel by car, that is of course the best way to go as we can stop as and when necessary and drive sensibly, at our chosen speed, which helps big time in staving off my wife’s travel sickness. Up until now we’ve put off owning/ driving a vehicle here in the Philippines for a number of reasons but we’ve finally taken the decision to get one. We value the flexibility and freedom of getting around under our own steam too much, not to have our own vehicle. I know it’ll bring headaches of a different nature but what the hell, we’ve got to live and we’re here to explore and enjoy the place.


When we moved here last year, it was the first time I have not owned a vehicle since 1956 and I felt totally out of place without my own transportation. You are limited with only Jeepney, Taxi & bus travel and I found it intolerable. I have valued so much over the years to be my own travel director (when & where to go) is why I have always owned at least one vehicle(car or pickup) and have owned several airplanes for long distance and quick travel here and there in the states. Have also owned a few boats, but they were primarily family recreational use and also limited in their usage. Yes, with vehicle ownership here, you do create some new "headaches", but personally I feel well worth it.

Fred


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

mabrouk said:


> galactic, thanks for the advice on both of your posts. I don't think my wife's using that particular medication so I'll pass it on to her; I know she'll be very interested as well as grateful. Does one need a prescription or can it be purchased 'over the counter' at any of the local chemists? I note on Wikipedia they quote the following side effects: _"Side effects experienced while taking cinnarizine range from the mild to the quite severe. Possible side effects include drowsiness, sweating, dry mouth, headache, skin problems, lethargy, gastrointestinal irritation, hypersensitivity reactions, as well as movement problems/muscle rigidity, and tremor"
> _
> As you refer to 'clients', I'm assuming that you're not speaking from a medical background otherwise you'd be calling them patients. As a matter of interest, have you had any feedback from your clients indicating they experienced any of the listed side effects? I appreciate that moderation and following the recommended dosage is essential when using any medication.


By clients, I mean by my upstart transport company based in Subic which is in my signature line below  and Im sorry for the confusion.

Cinnarizine is a generic name and is just another form of the over the counter medicine for sea and travel sickness Bonamine. It's actually labeled as an anti Vertigo drug which requires No Prescription.

So far no negative feedback. Sometimes I use it myself and notice immediate relief from dizzy spells.

Again, Im no medical professional and all my posts are just from personal and first hand info experience from friends and previous clients. 

Going back to topic, I echo the sentiments that you acquire a chauffeured private land transport to go to Baguio


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

galactic said:


> By clients, I mean by my upstart transport company based in Subic which is in my signature line below  and Im sorry for the confusion.
> 
> Cinnarizine is a generic name and is just another form of the over the counter medicine for sea and travel sickness Bonamine. It's actually labeled as an anti Vertigo drug which requires No Prescription.
> 
> So far no negative feedback. Sometimes I use it myself and notice immediate relief from dizzy spells.


Cinnarizine is sold over the counter in Philippines, but not in other countries.

Heck, a lot of medication is OTC in Philippines.

I would suggest a doctor prescribe than just popping pills, just because it works for one person doesn't mean anybody can take it.

Another person on other medication may suffer severe reactions.

My 2 cents ..


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

Cinnarizine is OTC meds not just in the Philippines
In the UK one major brand is Stugeron also OTC.
BUT like what simonsaid  if you see fit consult a doctor first.

http://www.livestrong.com/article/76539-otc-medications-motion-sickness/


----------



## rpmorley (Oct 30, 2012)

I live in Green Valley, Baguio, and can view the airport from my place. I have never seen aircraft on the ground, however I get excited by the very occasional C-130 low pass, or a business jet. It would be a tough landing as the approach is either a sharp banked turn or coming up thru the pass between Green Valley and Mt Cabuyao (where the twin abandoned troposcatter antennas are located) and the strip is canted upwards several degrees. Makes the ground come up fast!! 

Buses are common and frequent but the drivers think they are driving sports cars, and so many dump trucks, jeepneys, veggie dealers to pass. So if you want to drive get something powerful that handles well. And the rule is pull out and pass, then look to see if it is clear or safe. Seriously.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

rpmorley said:


> I live in Green Valley, Baguio, and can view the airport from my place. I have never seen aircraft on the ground, however I get excited by the very occasional C-130 low pass, or a business jet. It would be a tough landing as the approach is either a sharp banked turn or coming up thru the pass between Green Valley and Mt Cabuyao (where the twin abandoned troposcatter antennas are located) and the strip is canted upwards several degrees. Makes the ground come up fast!!


I have driven past the Baguio Airport, on the way to PMA

The airport is used as a short cut by folks living on the sides of the airport, and being PH, it's tolerated.

If I recall correctly, the Airport is considered "NOT IN USE" 

The only users are some General Aviation / Training school types.

Do planes still land there ? 

On the other hand, I have seen enough Rotary types around Baguio


----------

